# Do you play whit sound (nobs) more bass for old recording of vocal music?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

i was lisening to O magnum mysterium and experiment treble to zero, bass to 10(+10)
at a volume of 50 in headphone, than you ask sure what the perpose of this, well music most sound better sometime, bassus on old recording is weaker or i preffer a loud bassus and no treble but not less than zero minus 10.

So yes i got a point here some recording are not bad but you have to adjust 
1- bass level
2- lisening to it to a considerable volume
3-used headphone not required necessarly(depend on the volume your lisening.
4-enjoy polyphony

This ain'tt a bad box-set but dvd rom did not work but anyway, this is out of the blue not about the subject,

Do you adjust bass level for some record because you love bass, especially in vocal music.


----------



## Chordalrock (Jan 21, 2014)

I tried doing that once to see if I could get the kind of bass out of headphones (for one Gombert recording) that I got at my parent's place from their speaker amp setup. My headphones have poor bass so it didn't work out. A good idea though, I should experiment with this sort of thing more.


----------



## Metairie Road (Apr 30, 2014)

I don't twiddle knobs but I do have to adjust the graphic equalizer on my media player. I had my hearing tested last year and apparently I've gone deaf to the higher frequencies. I have to boost the higher frequencies and increase the volume to suit my own particular level of hearing.

Digital recordings are optimized for best sound and shouldn't need further adjustment - if you have normal hearing.

If you are consistently making these adjustments, it suggests to me that you may have hearing damage and are going deaf to certain frequencies. Get your hearing tested.

As for '*O magnum mysterium*', my favorite is the *Gjeilo*, for choir and cello.

Best wishes
Metairie Road


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

I don't know about for old recordings, but in the car I will fiddle a bit with the tone, but I do it by adjusting between the bassy back speakers and the more trebley front speakers.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I enjoy your post headers for their alternative spellings. I am compelled to point out though, that Nobs is a corporal in the Ankh-Morpork Guards, that city's equivalent of a police force.


----------

